# Dried Venison Tenderloin (VDB)



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey all, figured nows a good time to start getting the snacks ready for hunting season this fall....  So, starting out with some venison tenderloin for VDB !  

Sorry no pics of the curing, but used the usual process with Mortons Tender Quick & brown sugar !  1/2 oz MTQ & 1 TBSP of brown sugar per lb of meat !  














image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 23, 2015






This is after 13 days cure, rinsed & soaked for 1/2 hr... Patted dry, cut in half & seasoned with CBP, onion powder, garlic powder & a couple pinches of paprika !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 23, 2015






In the MES for bout an hour at 130*













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 23, 2015






With all the smoke, visibility is terrible !  Not sure the picture shows just how thick this stuff is !  I know some of y'all are going thru the same... This is a pic of the field across the road !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 23, 2015






Loaded the AMNPS with pecan dust after an hour & here we go !  Not sure ya can see the TBS, but it's there....   :biggrin:

Will update as we go !


----------



## twoalpha (Aug 23, 2015)

Will be watching.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 23, 2015)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 23, 2015






Had to put more dust in the AMNPS, turned temp up a bit....  Making progress !


----------



## tropics (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## b-one (Aug 23, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 23, 2015)

Lookin good


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 23, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Will be watching. :popcorn





tropics said:


> :110:  I'm in





b-one said:


> Looking good!



Thanks all !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 23, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Lookin good



Thanks Adam !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 24, 2015)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 24, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Aug 24, 2015







Pulled last nite, let cool for a few... then put in the fridge !  Got home tonite & had to slice a few samples !  It's some tasty stuff....  Thumbs Up   Will vac pack the part for hunting Wed night & the rest the fam will just snack on...  

Gotta give a shout out to Bear & Adam as if they hadn't shared this VDB method with me, I'd have missed out on this awesome stuff !  A big thanks to you PA boys ! 

:beercheer:


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks great man.  :drool 

What IT did you take it to?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 24, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great man.  :drool
> 
> What IT did you take it to?



Thanks Adam, it is real good.  Took it to round 170* IT !  Thanks for the point too !


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 24, 2015)

That should be fairly dry.  Bear and I take to different IT.  I like mine very dry


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 24, 2015)

Yea, let it go for as long as I could... Lol.  It's really good !  [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## tropics (Aug 25, 2015)

Now I miss hunting even more,Looks good Justin thanks for sharing.

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 25, 2015)

tropics said:


> Now I miss hunting even more,Looks good Justin thanks for sharing.
> Richie
> 
> :points:



Thank you Richie, I love hunting for sure but just getting away & into Gods country is just way cool !  And if I bring home some meat, that's a bonus !  Appreciate ya dropping a line & the point !  [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 26, 2015)

Isn't Tenderloin kind of a premium cut to Dry? Most guys I know, grill them med/rare and won't even share with their family! Looks good anyway...JJ


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks good. Was that tenderloin or backstrap?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 26, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Isn't Tenderloin kind of a premium cut to Dry? Most guys I know, grill them med/rare and won't even share with their family! Looks good anyway...JJ



Thanks for dropping a line Chef JJ....  Ya know, I like them both ways but the dried is very tasty & can enjoy it much longer than a one time meal...  Just somethin different I guess & makes some awesome hunting snacks !  Thanks again !


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 27, 2015)

Justin, good looking snack ! Was this backstrap or tenderloin ? Tenderloins at my house are cut out and fried immediately so I will have to try another venison cut.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 27, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Looks good. Was that tenderloin or backstrap?



Thanks, appreciate the kind words...  This was a tenderloin on this smoke !


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 28, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Justin, good looking snack ! Was this backstrap or tenderloin ? Tenderloins at my house are cut out and fried immediately so I will have to try another venison cut.


I was thinking the same thing. The tenderloins are usually eaten before I even finish unpacking from a hunting trip.


----------



## okie362 (Aug 28, 2015)

I've never had a tenderloin make it to the house so I wouldn't know.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 28, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Justin, good looking snack ! Was this backstrap or tenderloin ? Tenderloins at my house are cut out and fried immediately so I will have to try another venison cut. :points:



Thanks CM for dropping a line, this was a tenderloin....  Done this last year with one & its quite tasty !  Just changing things up a bit !  Appreciate the kind words & point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 29, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> CrazyMoon said:
> 
> 
> > Justin, good looking snack ! Was this backstrap or tenderloin ? Tenderloins at my house are cut out and fried immediately so I will have to try another venison cut. :points:
> ...





Okie362 said:


> I've never had a tenderloin make it to the house so I wouldn't know.



Just was somethin new I tried last year with a tenderloin & really like it this way, lasts a while too, great hunting snacks... I've always done the traditional way of doing the tenderloin which I've done for round 25 yrs of huntin & will now do some both ways !  Y'all give it a try, I think ya may be surprised !  Thanks for dropping a line !


----------



## disco (Aug 29, 2015)

Great smoke and post, Justin! Points!

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 30, 2015)

Disco said:


> Great smoke and post, Justin! Points!
> 
> Disco



Hey Disco, thanks for dropping a line !  Appreciate the comments & point...  Hope you & yours are doing well !


----------



## disco (Aug 30, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey Disco, thanks for dropping a line ! Appreciate the comments & point... Hope you & yours are doing well !


Har! If I was doing any better, I'd be on a drug test.

Disco


----------

